# Here is our Red



## Brandonfb75 (Mar 5, 2012)

He is great to do the shows with. Everyone loves him and he is one of our most popular animals.


----------



## lilgonz (Mar 5, 2012)

very nice looking male you got there, looks happy!


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 5, 2012)

Got any jowels I could borrow? Haha! He looks amazing!


----------



## Compnerd7 (Mar 5, 2012)

Don't you just wanna pinch those cheeks??? haha, what a hunk!


----------



## reptastic (Mar 5, 2012)

Gourgeous red, those jowls are hugeeeee


----------



## Orion (Mar 6, 2012)

Hes cute! How much does he weigh?


----------



## Brandonfb75 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you everyone! He is right at 20 lbs. Every time I hold him at the shows he crawls up my chest and puts his head on my shoulder and goes to sleep. He is a great tegu and a great animal to teach kids with.


----------



## Hybrid (Mar 12, 2012)

Thats a big boy. A shot with him next to someone would be cool and show off.his size


----------



## Brandonfb75 (Mar 19, 2012)

He is starting to shed now. When he is done I will take another photo of him next to my son.


----------

